# صناعة الاسفنج البلاستيك الرغوي



## المهندسه ليى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يطلب اسم على البلاستيك الرغوي ( وقد يسمى أيضا البلاستيك الخلوي أو البلاستيك المنتفخ) ويمكن الحصول على هذا النوع بإضافة الهواء أو أي غاز إلى راتنج البلاستيك لتكوين تلك المادة الإسفنجية. 

وقد اعتبرت طرق تصنيع البلاستيك الرغوي أحد التقنيات الرئيسية في صناعة البلاستيك بعد التطورات السريعة التي شهدتها صناعة قوالب البلاستيك الرغوي خاصة فيما يتعلق بصناعات التغليف والحفظ والوقاية من الصدمات. 

ويصنع البلاستيك الخلوي من راتنجات البوليسترين ، البولي يوريثان ، البولي ايثيلين ، خلات السليلوز ، الايبوكسي ، السيليكون والفينولات. 

وتختلف نوعيات البلاستيك الرغوي حسب نوع الراتنج المستخدم ، التركيب الخلوي ، الكثافة والجسوءة. 

وهناك نوعين أساسيين من البلاستيك الرغوي تبعا لخاصية الجسوء هما : 1- النوع الجاسئ : وهو مقاوم للصدمات بدرجة عالية. 2- النوع القابل للانثناء : وهو صنف سهل التحطيم ويصنع عادة على اشكال صغيرة الحجم. 

ونقصد بالتركيب الخلوي للإسفنج الصناعي هو عدد وحجم الفتحات المتكونة في رغوة البلاستيك نتيجة مرور الغاز في الراتنج 
تتماثل هذه الطريقة مع عملية حقن الراتنجات الثرموبلاستيكية الصلبة في قوالب ، ويحصل على الرغوة بإدخال غاز خامل (النتروجين عادة) مباشرة في الصهير أو يخلط مادة كيميائية تقوم كعامل نفخ مع الراتنج قبل حقنه. 

ونلاحظ ان الراتنج الساخن يساعد على انتشار الغاز في الصهير ويدفع الخليط الى القالب فان الغاز يتمدد مكونا تراكيب خلوية ذات جدار صلب متين. 

والرغاوي الخلوية ذات سطح دوامي الشكل مما يجعلها في حاجة الى تلوين للتغطية. 

ويمكن إنتاج الأجسام الكبيرة حتى وزن 45 كجم في آلات خاصة مجهزة بمراكم تقوم بتخزين خليط الراتنج المنصهر وعامل النفخ القادم اليها من الباثق ويحفظ الخليط في المركم تحت ضغط لمنع التمدد ، وعند امتلاء المركم بالكمية المطلوبة والمحسوبة من الراتنج يفتح صمام المركم ويدفع الخليط بواسطة كباس الى تجاويف القالب. 

وتستخدم راتنجات البوليسترين والبولي ايثلين لانتاج الرغاوي الخلوية حيث تستغل في صناعة أكياس القمامة ، إطارات الصور ، أجزاء الأثاث وبعض منتجات الخشب الحبيبي. 

أما الراتنجات الهندسية كالبولي كربونات ، ايه بي اس ، البوليستر الثرموبلاستيكي فتستخدم حينما يكون مطلوبا في المنتج خواص القوة والصلابة السطحية الجيدة كما في المقاعد ، أجزاء هياكل السيارات ومغلفات الآلات ومعدات المكاتب. 

وتتميز منتجات قوالب الرغاوي الخلوية عن منتجات قوالب الحقن العادية أو القوالب المقواة بإمكانية إنتاج أجسام كبيرة خلال دورات زمنية قصيرة نسبيا كما أن التركيب الخلوي يعطي قوة إضافية للجسم بالمقارنة مع وزنه مما يمثل خفضا ملموسا في استهلاك المواد. 

ويمكن تكسية الأجسام المعدنية متعددة الأجزاء كوحدة واحدة بهذه العملية والعيب الرئيسي لهذه الطريقة هو الاستثمار الكبير في الآلات 

​
تنتج الرغاوي عامة بخلط الراتنج السائل مع عامل منشط وعامل النفخ الكيميائي وعندما يأخذ التفاعل الكيميائي مجراه فان الخليط يتمدد مكونا تركيبا خلويا ، ومن الراتنجات المستخدمة في هذه الطريقة عموما راتنجات البولي ايثلين الرغوية وبلاستيزول كلوريد البولي فينيل. 

وتماثل عملية صب الرغاوي عملية صب أي راتنج سائل فيها قالب ذو جزأين مصنوع من الألومنيوم وله فتحة علوية لاستيعاب التمدد الحاصل في الرغوة المتكونة ويتم دهان نصفي القالب بمادة مزيلة (ورنيش أو غيره) ويخلط مكونات الراتنج والعامل المساعد بنسبة صحيحة ثم تصب في النصف الأسفل من القالب ثم يغلق بسرعة ويربط جيدا بينما يتمدد الراتنج الرغوي لملء تجاويف القالب. 

ونلاحظ في هذه الطريقة ندرة استخدام قالب مفتوح في الصب نظرا لعدم حاجتنا إلى ضغط في تصنيع المنتج كما أن تمدد الراتنج الرغوي فيه يكون بلا ضابط. 

وتصنع العاب الأطفال ، أطواق النجاة من الغرق ، الحوامات المائية وشراك البط بهذه الطريقة. 

كما تستخدم الراتنجات السائلة المحتوية عوامل منشطة أو عوامل نفخ كيماوية في عمليات تصنيع الرغاوي المصبوبة فيما يسمى بعملية الصب في محلــــــــــــــــه (Forming in Place) وتشبه هذه العملية مثيلتها في صب الراتنجات السائلة إلا أن القالب هنا هو نفس الجسم المراد صب الرغوة البلاستيكية فيه كأبواب الثلاجات مثلا حيث تتكون رغاوي الراتنج داخل تجاويف الباب ، والراتنج الأمثل الاستخدام في عمليات الصب في محله هو راتنج البولي يوريثان في حالتيه المرنة والجاسئة. 

ويتم التنفيذ على نطاق تجاري باستخدام مضخات توزيع تقوم بخلط مكونات البولي يوريثان ثم ضخ الرغوة الناتجة إلى التجاويف الداخلية لجسم حيث تتمدد ثم تتصلب ، وتزال الأجزاء الكبيرة يدويا ثم تقطع الزوائد. 

والى جانب أبواب الثلاجات يمكن إنتاج مقاعد ، الجدران العازلة لبرادات قاطرات السكك الحديدية ، مساند الأذرع وتابلوه السيارة الأمامي وحجرات الطفو في القوارب. 

وتتميز طريقة الصب في محله بعدم حاجتنا إلى قالب للصب كما إنها يسرت إمكانية الحصول على عزل أو تنجيد للتجاويف الدقيقة في الجسم. 
​
يستخدم راتنج البوليسترين كراتنج أساسي في صناعة خرزات التمدد حيث تحتوي كل خرزة على غاز في تجويفها وعند التسخين فان تمدد الغاز داخلها يسبب بالتالي تمددها كما ان الجدار الخارجي للبوليسترين ينعم مما يسمح للخرزات أن تنفجر في النهاية كبالونات صغيرة. 

وعند وضع كمية كافية من الخرزات داخل قالب محصور وتعرضت لتاثير حراري فإنها سوف تتمدد لتملأ القالب منتجة ضغطا كافيا للحام الخرزات مع بعضها مكونـــــــــة رغوة صلبــــــة ذات تركيب خلوي مغلق ويطلق عليها الرغوة المتمددة (Expanded Foam) . 

وتتوافر خرزات البوليسترين القابلة للتمدد في أحجام قياسية مختلفة حيث تستخدم الخرزات الكبيرة في إنتاج عبوات التغليف وكتل القوالب بينما تستخدم الخرزات الصغيرة في صناعة أكواب الشرب. 

وتصنع قوالب هذه الطريقة من الألومنيوم او الصلب وتثبت على مكابس تفتح وتغلق حسب دورات التحميل والصهر. 

والتتابع المثالي في التصنيع بهذه التقنية هو ملء القالب بالخرزات الجاهزة للتمدد ، تعريض القالب للحرارة ، التبريد ثم فتح القالب واخراج المنتج. 

ويتم إنتاج الخرزات الجاهزة للتمدد بتعريض الخرزات إلى بخار ، سخان إشعاعي ، ماء ساخن او فرن حراري وهذا يصل بالخرزات الى كثافة المنتج النهائي كما يمكن ضبط الكثافة المطلوبة في الإنتاج التجاري لاعطاء كثافة حتى 20 رطل/بوصة مكعبة. 

وتنقل الخرزات سابقة التمدد من وعاء التجهيز ألي القالب إما بتأثير السقوط بالجاذبية أو بدفع تيار هوائي مضغوط لتملأ القالب تماما ثم يسخن القالب اما بدفع بخار ساخن مضغوط خلال ثقوب في القالب او داخل القالب جيدا او بوضع القالب في اوتوكلاف (وعاء ذو بخار ساخن مضغوط) ، وبتسخين القالب نحصل الى مرحلة التمدد النهائية وانصهار الخرزات ثم يبرد بتيار مائي يمر عبر انابيب محيطة بالقالب وبرش الماء البارد على القالب المغلق ، ويتم إخراج المنتج من القالب اما بدفعه من هواء مضغوط او بتجهيز القالب بخوابير للطرد او الواح انتزاع. 

والاستخدام الشائع لمنتجات البوليسترين المصنعة بهذه التقنية يكون في اغراض العزل او التغليف للأجسام سهلة الكسر ، ويظهر ذلك بوضوع في البوليسترين القابل للتمدد والذي يأخذ شكل المكرونة الاسباجتي او الدنتيلا والمستخدم في تغليف الفازات البورسلان او الخزف او الكريستال حيث ان هذه الخاصية تجعله مناسبا لامتصاص الصدمات. 


التطبيقات العملية لاستخدام الرغاوي البلاستيكية 
الرجوع إلى: الاسفنج الصناعي 

نلخص فيما يلي التطبيقات العملية الرئيسية لاستخدامات البلاستيك الرغوي والتي عرضنا لبعضها أثناء شرحنا لأساليب التصنيع والتي ترجع أساسا الى خواصه المميزة وهي : 

1- الطفو 

تعتبر خاصية الطفو للرغاوي البلاستيكية ذات التركيب الخلوي المغلق ميزة هامة يستفاد منها في صناعة اطواق النجاة من الغرق وعوامات القوارب والطائرات والشمندورات المستخدمة في ارشاد السفن. 

وتتميز الاطواق المصنوعة من الرغاوي البلاستيكية عن مثيلاتها المصنوعة من المطاط بعدم امكانية ثقبها وذلك نظرا لخاصيتها ذات التركيب الخلوي المغلق الذي يمنع نفاذ الماء داخله كما انه عادة يكون من البلاستيك ذو النوع الجاسئ. 

2- التغليف 

ترجع الاستخدامات الكثيرة للبلاستيك الرغوي سواء الجاسئ او المرن في عمليات التعبئة او التغليف لكثير من المنتجات الغذائية او المعدات الصناعية او الادوات والاجهزة المنزلية لخواض متعددة اهمها خفة وزنه وتحمله العالي للصدمات الى جانب سهولة الحصول عليه في اشكال متعددة وتكوينات مختلفة تلائم شكل وحجم الجسم المراد تعبئته او تغليفه. 

3- التنجيد 

حلت الرغاوي البلاستيكية محل كثير من المواد المستخدمة في التنجيد كالقطن واللباد وغيرها وهذا ما نلمسه بوضوح في مقاعد السيارات والوسائد ومساند الراس والاذرع والمراتب وصدمات السيارات الامامية والخلفية وكذلك المشايات. 

4- العزل 

يستخدم البلاستيك الرغوي ذو التركيب الخلوي المغلق من النوع الجاسئ في اعمال العزل الحراري لخاصيته المميزة في هذا المجال حيث نلاحظ ان اكواب القهوة المصنوعة من البوليسترين الرغوي يسهل الامساك بها دون انتقال حرارة القهوة الى اليد. 

وتستغل هذه الخاصية في صناعة بطانات البرادات والفريزرات وصناديق حفظ الاطعمة كمبردات الرحلات وكذلك في حشوات جدران البنايات وقاطرات نقل المبردات. 

5- التركيب 

يقصد بالتركيب امكانية بناء الجسم البلاستيكي الرغوي بمسك يصل الى 6-12 سم ويكون لب هذا التركيب خلوي الشكل ذو كثافة عالية مما يعطيه قوة عزم تتناسب مع وزن التركيب الناتج ويتضح ذلك عند استخدامه في صناعة اغلفة الاجهزة الكهربائية المنزلية والالات المختلفة وكذلك حصائر السفن العملاقة.
اتمنى ان تستفيدو من الموضوع وانا حاضرة الى اي استفسار او سؤال
تحياتي..​


----------



## ahmed alwash (28 نوفمبر 2008)

احسنت على هذه المعلومات


----------



## حماده_1972 (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ممكن اسئل ينفع البوليستر يكون ماده اسفنجيه وما هي المواد المضافه هل يكون خفيف الوزن ياريت الافاده وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على هذه المشاركة الطيبة .......


----------



## محمد بوحباره (9 فبراير 2009)

احسنت على هذه المعلومات القيمة فعلا


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تسمية بعض المصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية؟

البلاستيك الرغوي
البلاستيك الخلوي 
البلاستيك المنتفخ
راتنج البلاستيك 

شكراً على الموضوع .


----------



## sanad aldeen aabed (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الك مهندس على المعلومات القوية


----------



## Eng.Foam (16 أبريل 2009)

> ممكن تسمية بعض المصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية؟
> 
> البلاستيك الرغوي
> البلاستيك الخلوي
> ...



هل من رد اذا امكن؟ ؟ ؟ 

و شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## yasserpal (20 أبريل 2009)

اذا كان لديكي الصيغ الكيميائية الخاصة بالخلطة ارجو الرد,لاني اود الاستفسار عن امور اخرى خاصة بنفس الموضوع


----------



## abue tycer (20 أبريل 2009)

احسنتم معلومات قيمة وذات فائدة كبيرة


----------



## المهندسه ليى (21 أبريل 2009)

Eng.Foam قال:


> هل من رد اذا امكن؟ ؟ ؟
> 
> و شكرا على الموضوع


 
Plastic foam 
Cellular plastics 
Plastic bubble 
Ratnej plastic
اسفة على التاخر 
تحياتي..​


----------



## sanad aldeen aabed (24 أبريل 2009)

يسلمو يا عمي على المعلومات الجميلة والمفيدة لانومطلوب مني بحث عن تصنيع الاسفنج


----------



## المهندسه ليى (25 أبريل 2009)

yasserpal قال:


> اذا كان لديكي الصيغ الكيميائية الخاصة بالخلطة ارجو الرد,لاني اود الاستفسار عن امور اخرى خاصة بنفس الموضوع


 


راتنجات البوليسترين
البولي يوريثان
البولي اثلين
خلات السيلوز
الايبوكسي
السيليكون والفينولات
اسفة على التأخير
تحياتي


----------



## yasserpal (26 أبريل 2009)

المهندسه ليى قال:


> راتنجات البوليسترين
> البولي يوريثان
> البولي اثلين
> خلات السيلوز
> ...


 
مشكورة مهندسة لي على الاهتمام,لاني لست مهندسا كيميائيا ارجو منكي ان تعطيني الصيغ الكيميائية لجميع المواد التي ذكرتيها 
و اود ايضا هدف كل مادة من استخدامها في هذه الخلطة او بمعنى اخر ما الدور التي تعطيه كل مادة من تلك المواد للخلطة
و اود ان اسال ايضا عن مادة اللون الذي يضاف اليها master patch color
و السؤال الاخير عن المادة التي تجعلها مقاومة للحريق fire retardant 
و ما هي صيغة ال paraffin liquid الكيميائية المستخدمة 
و اقبلي فائق الاحترام و جزاكيالله شكرا


----------



## baggar (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور للجميع عن هذه المعلومات
انا ادرسة امكانية عمل مصنع تصنيع قوالب البوليسترين عازل الحرارة
اريد اي معلومات حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود 79 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على تعاونكم وارجو ان يكون جميع العرب والمسلون يدا واحد وقلب واحد وشكرا


----------



## كوبرا_555 (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ع الفائده*​


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمدعباده (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad_che (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## م.عياش (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## طير الجبل (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## w_gohary73 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد موقع عن صناعه افوم


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

قمة في الروعة موضوع اكثر من جميل شكرا


----------



## Mario Shammout (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور يا أخي إذا ممكن تشرحنا عن آلات التشكيل لصناديق الفاكهة و الخضار الرغوية


----------



## المهندس فؤاد جبار (17 يناير 2014)

موضوع رائع بحق ....شكرا للافادة


----------

